# HELP! I need a gauge pod for my 87 300ZX!!



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

Hey guys, I have an 87 300ZX Turbo and I am looking for a gauge pod, any idea where I can purchase one??

Joshua
Dark Side Racing
www.darksideracing.org


----------



## shane254 (Apr 1, 2003)

*guage pod*

I need one two


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Stillen or JWT should have what your looking for.


----------

